# Need Recipe for Canned Mullet



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a good recipe for canned mullet w/ seasonings?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

check it out. All the info you could ask for:

http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic297460-51-1.aspx


----------

